# MUFE HD Foundation



## Humayra (Jan 19, 2009)

hey guys! i was wondering if anyone can help recommend me a foundation shade for MUFE HD, its just that we dont have MUFE in the UK, so i need a rough idea from someone that has used it. in mac im usually nc25-30. in studio tech i use nc27 with nw25 concealer. im quite yellow/olive too. Any recs would be great! thanks guys


----------



## a_star (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Humayra, i am an nc30 and for the MUFE HD foundation, my shade is 120 Soft Sand (yellow undertone). Therefore i would prob say that 117 Marble (yellow undertone) would be the best match for your skin tone if your about and nc25 - nc30.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 19, 2009)

I disagree with the previous poster,

I am on the light and more yellow side of NC15, and MUFE HD 117 is my perfect match. 115 is too pink, 110 is too neutral - aka not enough yellow. 
I have a feeling 117 will be too light for you. 

I would head over to the HD foundation thread, we have talked a lot about shade matches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You can post your questions there, as most of the people who have posted have used or do use MUFE HD.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm NC25 (studio tech & studio fix powder) with lots of yellow undertone and I use #120. Perfect match. Also, 117 is too light for me, so it's probably way too light for you


----------



## COBI (Jan 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, due to the number of choices and very slight variations between some of them, I think it's hard to say with any certainty what shade anyone will definitely be. 

When I matched myself to MUFE HD, there were literally 3 shades that easily blended into my skin tone, and they weren't three numbers in a row (as the undertones can change from one to the next.)


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey im NC25 in winter and NC30 in summer in studio fix and recently ordered my MUFE HD in 120 from PAM in the uk, Its a perfect match for nc25 i can tell in the summer i'll prob need to go a bit darker though. Definitely don't get any paler than the 120 though!!!

120 is absolutely perfect and is yellow based, i also use nw25 concealer!! and MSF natural in medium.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 20, 2009)

I also agree about 117 being too light. I'm around NC15 and 117 works for me.

I don't know if you've seen it, but on Sephora they have pictures that help you match the foundation to your skintone. I was able to guess mine the first try so it's accurate enough I think.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

i suggest u pick the 3 shades u think are closet and try to buy samples on ebay


----------



## Humayra (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone for your responses..i agreee its too risky to say..i looked on the sephora website but to be honest, i found the models were too distracting and the diff lighting etc confused me. ill probably be 120 but since im not too far from london, i think ill pop into PAM instead of ordering online..better to be on the safe side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Thanks anyways!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm an NC30 in studio fix fluid (though it's a bit too dark on my cheeks and a bit too pale on my forehead lol)... any NC30 suggestions? Otherwise 120 sounds good. When I run out of my SFF I'm def. getting HD foundation.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 22, 2009)

i am using 120 for my NC25 winter skin and its perect, but someone recommended 123 for me in the summer when i go to NC30 never seen it though!!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm nc300 and i use 123 in hd foundation
i have olive undertones and 123 works for me


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 25, 2009)

I am NC35 and I am a #128 - medium with beige undertones

You can't tell by pictures honestly, you HAVE TO go in and get a swatch done on your face. B/c the numbers don't tell you anything, MUFE's foundation have like 3 or 4 mediums but they all have different undertones.


----------



## anshu7 (Jan 28, 2009)

118 or 120. 120 is more yellow toned


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Unfortunately, due to the number of choices and very slight variations between some of them, I think it's hard to say with any certainty what shade anyone will definitely be. 

When I matched myself to MUFE HD, there were literally 3 shades that easily blended into my skin tone, and they weren't three numbers in a row (as the undertones can change from one to the next.)_

 
This was the case for me too. The MA that color matched me pulled 3 different shades that would easily work well for my skin. She told me that the developers of this company made it so that multiple colors could fit a single individual. 

I am NC30, NC37 in mineralized satinfinish, and NC300 in Hyper Real. I am #123 in MUFE HD.


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 2, 2009)

where can I find the HD thread?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_where can I find the HD thread?_

 
Here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/m...dation-110359/

and here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/m...ersion-128892/


----------

